# [Solved] How to get Steelseries Stratos XL working with GTA V



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

As the title says.
I have the controller paired in BlueSoleil Space on the PC but it just doesn't work in GTA V for some reason?
Haven't tried another game yet but it should work in GTA V as well.

Anyone?


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 21, 2017)

If its the pad i am looking at make sure its set to xinput mode rather than directinput as that is the only thing i can think of that might make it not work.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> If its the pad i am looking at make sure its set to xinput mode rather than directinput as that is the only thing i can think of that might make it not work.



Thanks but how/where can I change that?
I don't have that option in BlueSoleil Space, it's just saying that it's paired.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 21, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks but how/where can I change that?
> I don't have that option in BlueSoleil Space, it's just saying that it's paired.


Not sure as i do not own that pad but if its anything like my logitech F710 it will have a switch on it to change the mode.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

This is all I can see about the controller:








 

It doesn't have a switch for that on the controller itself


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

Downloaded and installed SteelSeries Engine 3, it can't find my device....


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't think you can get this controller to work via USB Bluetooth dongle,
it probably only works if your motherboard comes with Bluetooth built-in or something.
This is just stupid!! 


In windows devices I'm able to see and add my Home Cinema system which also can connect by Bluetooth,
but windows can't find my controller for some reason.

The only way I can pair it is with the "BlueSoleil" software, but in that it has no use, it doesn't show up anywhere else in windows! 

Ok I bought this controller mainly for my Samsung Gear VR , with that it works fine,
I just wanted to try this controller for gaming on PC as well.... No luck...

I'm having the same problem as these people here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/steelserie...uble_connecting_xl_stratus_windowsandroid_to/


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok I gave up, it just doesn't work! 

Trying to sell my Bluetooth adapter on a local website now.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 22, 2017)

Have you tried to install a CSR Bluetooth stack instead, or use a standard Microsoft stack?
Bluesoleil has gone to shit now. I've only used the older version many years ago, in order to use Wiimote for multimedia control on a PC. That's about it.

CSR stack had some issues on Win10, so I usually go with MS (worked much better for my headphones and keyboard).
Just uninstall BlueSoleil completely, remove the controller driver, make sure the MS stack is in use, re-install the gamepad, and then Steelseries engine should be able to see it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Have you tried to install a CSR Bluetooth stack instead, or use a standard Microsoft stack?
> Bluesoleil has gone to shit now. I've only used the older version many years ago, in order to use Wiimote for multimedia control on a PC. That's about it.
> 
> CSR stack had some issues on Win10, so I usually go with MS (worked much better for my headphones and keyboard).
> Just uninstall BlueSoleil completely, remove the controller driver, make sure the MS stack is in use, re-install the gamepad, and then Steelseries engine should be able to see it.



My PC installed something when plugging in the adapter again (bluesoleil uninstalled) but I don't see anything Bluetooth in the device manager now.

Never mind, I just sell this thing, this cheap adapter thingy is causing problems anyway:


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like many people have the same issue and after a few hours of looking online i still can't offer you any info or help.
Just seems odd how the pad is classed as an xinput device but does not seem to want to show up anywhere in windows hmm.

Just came across this on their website but no idea if it will help and you might have already tried this.
1) Place the batteries in the battery compartment and turn the controller on.

2) Press the wireless button on top of the controller which will put the controller into pairing mode.

3) Make sure Bluetooth is enabled on your device, and the Stratus should then show up in the available devices menu. If the controller does not show up right away, try toggling the Bluetooth connectivity on and off on your device. This varies by device so if you are having trouble accessing the Bluetooth menu, we recommend referring to documentation for the device you're using with the Stratus XL.

Have you also tried looking in devices and printers once the pad seems to be paired?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

It just needed to show up as "Steelseries something" as this in the Device Manager:





But no.....

@animal007uk


animal007uk said:


> Just came across this on their website but no idea if it will help and you might have already tried this.
> 1) Place the batteries in the battery compartment and turn the controller on.
> 
> 2) Press the wireless button on top of the controller which will put the controller into pairing mode.
> ...



Yeah I've tried this many times, I also got the controller paired in the BlueSoleil window, but that's it. It just doesn't appear as gamepad in the Device Manager and I can't find it anywhere else in windows besides in the BlueSoleil window.

I have repacked the adapter with the cdrom, I hope I can sell it locally so I will get some money back. Not much since I bought it at 13 Euros anyway. 

But that BlueSoleil is shit software!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2017)

maybe just install generic drivers(if they exist)? like if its close to a regular Xbox controller, dl genereic xbox drivers?

all my controllers, madcats, etc, have always showed up as generic HID's.
_*oh god, BT < good luck, ive fought that fight before. I digress, Sadly. buy a corded Controller and never buy BT again.damn, BT....*_


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> maybe just install generic drivers(if they exist)? like if its close to a regular Xbox controller, dl genereic xbox drivers?
> 
> all my controllers, madcats, etc, have always showed up as generic HID's.



I have tried to let windows install the driver or at least it installed something when I plugged in the bluetooth adapter but it didn't show up any Bluetooth in the device manager, so there's no way to pair it this way. Also this controller does not seem to have any specific driver for it, there's only the "Steelseries Engine 3" for it, where you can adjust things for your controller but for that windows needs to see it first as controller and that's the problem.


I wonder.... Would this be any better?
Would this work? :

https://www.alternate.nl/html/produ...1081471&channel_code=40&s2m_product_id=LBUA11


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2017)

Updated the firmware for it ?, this guy got the software working but he does not say which dongle he used .  Might want to check SS forum for best ones possible or email them about it.

Some dongles are programmable.

I get the feeling that the controller in windows don't support directinput.

FYI
http://techblog.steelseries.com/2015/06/03/new-in-3.3.7.html

With what they say in that i would defiantly drop them a email asking them what dongle they recommend and that you are thinking of returning it due to it not working.

EDIT:
https://support.steelseries.com/hc/...tratus-XL-for-Windows-and-Android-controller-

Just a thought can you use the USB connection on the controller and plug it directly into the PC with hope that it will detect it in the software to allow firmware update.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Just a thought can you use the USB connection on the controller and plug it directly into the PC with hope that it will detect it in the software to allow firmware update.



Tried that > connected with USB > controller switched on > the "Start Update" button stays greyed out for some reason, tried several usb 2/3 ports, it seems I'm unable to update the firmware as well this way....



 

I'm going to try it on my Asus gaming laptop now, it has built-in Bluetooth IIRC.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 22, 2017)

If it has been tried sorry but i wonder if an extra step is needed before the pad will be detected.
From what i can make out you setup the bluetooth and get the pad to pair with it, then you need to go into device and printers and add a device and then choose the pad from the list.

If you have tried then sorry just had to cover all bases 

I would also remove your 360 pad for now because it does say when the new pad is working it will show up as an *X-Input (Xbox style) gamepad*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok so I've got it paired with my laptop now, it should work with the steam app as well, well it doesn't....
@animal007uk yes it's showing up in Devices and Printers now but there isn't anything I can set or change. (not have my xbox pad connected to my laptop now though)

In the Device Manager it's showing up under Bluetooth as "SteelSeries Stratos XL".

Got it connected all 4 leds are flashing on and off, I've tried to turn it on/off to get it working but it doesn't, it should work in the steam app but it doesn't.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok now its showing up can you install the Steelseries 3 software as this is needed for the pad to be detected as an xinput device.

You might have to toggle the pad on and off after to or just restart the laptop. 

If it does not work after this then im all out of ideas.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> Ok now its showing up can you install the Steelseries 3 software as this is needed for the pad to be detected as an xinput device.
> 
> You might have to toggle the pad on and off after to or just restart the laptop.
> 
> If it does not work after this then im all out of ideas.



Ok I was able to test it in the gamepad's properties under devices and printers, that worked even while the 4 leds stayed blinking.
https://www.reddit.com/r/steelserie..._series_stratus_xl_all_4_led_lights_blinking/

Fired up GTA V nothing yet.

Ok I can try installing that software on my laptop then.

My goal was actually to get it working on my desktop PC though..


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok I was able to test it in the gamepad's properties under devices and printers, that worked even while the 4 leds stayed blinking.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steelserie..._series_stratus_xl_all_4_led_lights_blinking/
> 
> Fired up GTA V nothing yet.
> ...



Yeah install the software on the lappy,  good luck .


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> Ok now its showing up can you install the Steelseries 3 software as this is needed for the pad to be detected as an xinput device.





AsRock said:


> Yeah install the software on the lappy, good luck .



After the software installation it finally worked! (on the laptop at least)
It prompted me first to update the firmware via the steelseries software so I did, all went well.

Had to unpair/disconnect and then reconnect, then one led blinked and the steam big picture app worked with the controller.

However I won't be keeping my current BT adapter, I can't get it to work with my controller,
it's soleil software is outdated and shitty and it gives me problems shutting down and starting up my system.


Has anyone any idea what software comes with this one? :

https://www.alternate.nl/html/produ...1081471&channel_code=40&s2m_product_id=LBUA11

Edit: Just checked on Asus's site, it comes with a 100+mb driver only, I don't need shitty software with it anyway, if it's a good driver it should just work right?



AsRock said:


> With what they say in that i would defiantly drop them a email asking them what dongle they recommend and that you are thinking of returning it due to it not working.



Yeah I'd better do that.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok, got a reply from Steelseries:

"_Some guys on our software/development team have used the one in the following link without issues. The one you provided in the link I imagine would work as well seeing that it's the same specs.
_
_http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-bluetooth-4-0-usb-adapter-black/5655065.p?skuId=5655065_
_
Thanks for reaching out to SteelSeries and have a great day! 

Regards,

Ryan S
SteelSeries Support_"

Well that one they linked is not available here.

I asked them if this would work and it should then as they say, so I ordered this one:
https://www.alternate.nl/ASUS/USB-BT400-Bluetooth-adapter/html/product/1081471

If all goes well, I should have it tomorrow.
Fingers crossed to get it working.

As far as I know Asus doesn't use this shitty and outdated "_BlueSoleil_" software....


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 23, 2017)

Good luck lets hope it goes well this time


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok i don't have the new Asus Bluetooth adapter yet but it's USB 2.0, as you can see below I already have a receiver plugged in for my mouse.
At the back of my case 5GHz receiver for keyboard and a wireless receiver for xbox360 pad.
But... Can I just plugin this Bluetooth stick in USB 2.0 near the mouse receiver, that close? Or is it better if I plug it in at far most right USB 3.0 port?
Or does it just not matter at all for interference?


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't think it matters to be honest but i would test both options and see if one  works out better than the other.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok so I got my new Asus Bluetooth adapter, installed the software, plugged in the adapter and now finally I found the "Bluetooth" option under "PC and Devices" 
Connected the gamepad, installed Steelseries software and no shitty Blue Soleil software and I didn't even needed to restart the PC, it worked right away!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 24, 2017)

Awesome!,  glad you got it working.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice one  Happy Gaming


----------

